# Aura from seizure



## julia1962 (Oct 21, 2011)

Is there a dx I could use for aura from seizure?  Gentleman presents to ED with tingling in fingers and neck pressure with hx of seizure disorder and states he feels he is going to have a seizure.  But he has not and does not have a seizure while in ED.  Would you just code the signs & sypmtoms or use 345.90?
Thanks


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Oct 22, 2011)

*aura from epilesy*

I would code the symptoms until I get a more definitive diagnosis. In ICD-9 there is a code for aura but it states, Migraine with Aura (346.0), so since this patient did not complain of migraine, I would not use that code. Hope this helps.


----------

